# what do u guys make of this edited pic?



## macro junkie (Mar 15, 2008)

The 1st pic is the edited one..The 2nd pic is the original..


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2008)

I like the second one better but the edit is pretty cool too.


----------



## Giosan (Mar 15, 2008)

Just a (or some) default photoshop filters


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 15, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Just a (or some) default photoshop filters


yer just a filter.very easy to do.im hoping to get a pencil drawing filter.i done a few more things to that pic tho..one was replaced some of the colours...also i cut the mantid out and layed it on to a black background.the hole process took about 5 mins.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 15, 2008)

redfield filter..the matrix


----------



## obregon562 (Mar 15, 2008)

I dig! :lol:


----------



## joossa (Mar 16, 2008)

The first two are great.

In first one... it seems like the Idolo took the Red Pill (_The Matrix_ allusion for those of you that haven't seen the movie).


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 16, 2008)

joossa said:


> The first two are great.In first one... it seems like the Idolo took the Red Pill (_The Matrix_ allusion for those of you that haven't seen the movie).


yer i was very pleased with how number 2 come out.


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 17, 2008)

Cool effects!!!

The original is pretty good to begin with though. I'm badly in need of a macro lens, trouble is the fish, mantids, dogs and parrot are on a strict diet of CASH atm (seems like at least)


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 17, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> Cool effects!!!The original is pretty good to begin with though. I'm badly in need of a macro lens, trouble is the fish, mantids, dogs and parrot are on a strict diet of CASH atm (seems like at least)


yer its not cheape buddie.. &lt;_&lt;


----------

